# ROMEX 14-2 wire from Canada Vs. ROMEX 14-2 wire from the U.S.



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know Canadian standards but that reel appears to look the same as US UF cable suitable for direct burial.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Also could be NMC cable which is rated for damp and corrosive environments but not underground. The paper wrapped US cable is for dry environments only. 

Speaking of Canada, what's up with those currency exchange places. I bought Canada bucks there thinking it was a better deal only to find out the exchange rate was worse than the retail stores. Do they exist soley to rip off unsuspecting US tourists?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Jim F said:


> Speaking of Canada, what's up with those currency exchange places. I bought Canada bucks there thinking it was a better deal only to find out the exchange rate was worse than the retail stores. Do they exist soley to rip off unsuspecting US tourists?


No, they exist to make a profit... from American Tourists and Canadians equally.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

If you think that is a rip-off, I purchased some Mountain Dew in Canada...


AND IT WAS CAFFINE FREE!!!!


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes. Apparently in Canada, they think their citizens are so dumb that they must assume all non-cola carbonated beverages are caffeine-free. Therefore, they passed a law that REQUIRES that citrus-flavored drinks HAVE NO CAFFEINE. Just you wait until what they do to you in the USA with socialized medicine.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

and here I thought it was because of payoffs by the powerfull Tim Horton's lobby. 

My Micro Bio prof was a Canadian, and was ranting onr day about not being able to bring rotten fruit across the boarder, and put forth the retorical question "What the differnce between Canadian and American bacteria?"
I answered "the Canadian one has a little red maple leaf on it." :jester:

there all all sorts of little differences that we often assume aren't there. Canadian Wine has lower sulfites in it. 
I've even heard of someone getting turned back at the boarder when they tried to bring in a Canadian Toilet :laughing:

beurocrats have to justify thier existance by making rules and standards, even if they don't make sense.


----------



## tdeg807 (May 29, 2010)

I'm up in Canada and have a bought a couple of different brands of 14/2

One is Romex SIMpull. Its NMD90.

The other is Nexans Canadex. Its also a NMD90, but is much thinner than the Romex. The Romex also tends to flex back to its original shape more than this stuff which pretty much stays in the position you put it.

Neither have paper wrappers inside. I assume the NM*D* indicates both of these are for dry locations always.

So may be a manufacturer thing more than a country thing.


----------



## tdeg807 (May 29, 2010)

forresth said:


> If you think that is a rip-off, I purchased some Mountain Dew in Canada...
> 
> 
> AND IT WAS CAFFINE FREE!!!!


Pisses me off everyday. They made a version of Mountain Dew up here for a while that was caffeinated again and I was so happy! Then they stopped it again... pissed me off.

Right now I'm on Pepsi Max. Its a heavily caffeinated Pepsi with no sugar.

Then again I measure my coffee intake in litres instead of that antiqued "cups". (is it an English cup or an American cup, I'm too young for all of this...).


----------



## tdeg807 (May 29, 2010)

operagost said:


> Yes. Apparently in Canada, they think their citizens are so dumb that they must assume all non-cola carbonated beverages are caffeine-free. Therefore, they passed a law that REQUIRES that citrus-flavored drinks HAVE NO CAFFEINE. Just you wait until what they do to you in the USA with socialized medicine.


Wow, a question about the difference between Canadian wire and US wire turns in to a post bashing Canadians *and *_universal _health care (and our weak Mountain Dew).


----------



## Troglodyte (May 4, 2010)

What I'd really like to know is why the US is still using imperial measurements, I've seen studies in some fields which indicate as much as 2% of the potential GDP of the US is lost due to the inferiorities of that 'system'.


----------



## Dazzlin (May 22, 2010)

Here you go guys -- I had a look at the Southwire website (so the same manufacturer)... 

Have a look for yourselves -- same 'type' of wire, different manufacturing process... Weird...

US wire: http://www.southwire.com/products/CuNMB.htm
CA wire: http://www.southwire.com/flashapps/retailCanada/retailProdCat.html


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

alot of things differ between the two....try asking an american electrician why their bx has no ground sometime and watch the arguements start.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

NM-B is not a listed type of cable in the CEC so it is not legal to use in Canada.


----------



## tdeg807 (May 29, 2010)

The US wire has insulation rated at 600V while the Canadian has insulation rated at 300V?

One difference I see.


----------



## Bogas56 (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry, tdge807, but you're wrong. The Canadian wire and the American wire share the same 600v rating.


----------



## Bogas56 (Nov 2, 2016)

The insulation is not better on the american brand. The canadian is Romex simple and has a tougher outer casing, which makes it able to withstand less twisting and deformity of the protective sheath. I've used both and the Canadian wire is much tougher.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

6 year old post.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

UL alone cant be used in canada, need cULus or cUL


----------

